# My perfume wishlist & what's yours?



## Bea (Apr 2, 2007)

I am on a big perfume kick at them moment and here is what I hope and want to buy soon:

Lancome's Tresor

Dior's Poison

Cacharel's Gloria

Issey Miyake's L'eau D'Issey

:dance:


----------



## Lia (Apr 2, 2007)

What i want:

Summer by Kenzo

Very Irresistible, by Givenchy

Eau de Cartier (it seems like it's a nice fragrance)


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have way too many already, but I love it!

I want:

*Dior Pure Poison*.. I went through a whole bottle, and I wore it while I was in Italy... so now everytime I wear it, I'm reminded of the amazing time I had in Italy. I want another bottle.

*Lolita Lempicka* I'm not sure how great it is, but my sister loves it... I'd like to try it.

I can't think of any others right now, but I know that will change in a week. I just bought six perfumes in the last month. So those are it for now. I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd love to get:

Fresh Lychee

Stella McCartney Rose Absolute


----------



## Manda (Apr 2, 2007)

Stella McCartney's perfumes smell soooo good!

My next perfume purchase will be mark.'s Instant Vacation Greek Isles Fragrance Mist. Since I'm a rep I mostly use mark. perfumes


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

here's mine :

CKIN2U for men (YUMMY !!!! and i have no problem wearing a guy's perfume,it's the kind of perfume everyone can wear, like the emporio armani)

Smiley (Happy therapy) from Smiley the bottle is funny and it's a lovely scent for summer

Escada Sunset Heat (i love it)


----------



## cml (Apr 2, 2007)

*DKNY Be Delicious*

*Gucci Envy Me*

*Vera Wang Truly Pink *

*Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche:satisfied:*


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd like

With Love-Hilary Duff


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 3, 2007)

i never buy perfume, so these are the ones i can remember at the moment:

calvin klein euphora

juicy couture

valentino rock n' rose


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

vera wang princess

dior pure poison- i need to reup but thats def not in my budget right now

coach-don't know if i like it but have to have it bc its coach!


----------



## ioannaraluka (Apr 3, 2007)

j'adore by dior

hot couture by givenchy


----------



## anne7 (Apr 3, 2007)

In the order I want them...

Hanae Mori EDP

Vera Wang Sheer Veil

Dior Miss Dior Cherie

L de Lolita Lempicka

Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Charms


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 3, 2007)

I really have all the scents I like. I want to get another bottle of J'adore from Dior thogh...that's a favorite.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

I think I want Allure by Chanel


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Allure by Chanel


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 4, 2007)

Pure White Linen by Estee Lauder

Jessica McClintock by Jessica McClintock

I think that's all for the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love soft, feminine florals. So recs are always appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

i want moschino i love love. IT smells so good


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 4, 2007)

White Linen by Estee Lauder

Carolina by Carolina Herrera

Island by Micheal Kors


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 4, 2007)

Stila Midnight Bloom

Vera Wang Princess

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## natii4 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd like to buy

Ralph by Raplh Lauren (I had one bottle and I want next :eusa_whistle

Ralph Hot by Ralph Lauren

Vanilla Mokha by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2007)

have you tried the new white linen its called pure white linen. it smells good i got a bottle last spring


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know if this counts but, I'm currently lemming for a whole bunch of *FOODY scents* from Etailers, particularly *Cleanse Your Soul *&amp; *Bathed &amp; Infused*.


----------



## beezleB (Apr 5, 2007)

It's been a while since I've bought some of my favorites from Victoria's Secret. So maybe Vanilla Lace &amp; Amber Romance. I might try one of the fruitier ones too...


----------



## kimone2005 (Apr 7, 2007)

I want Vera Wang Princess


----------



## bCreative (Apr 8, 2007)

Escada ~ Sunset Heat

Ralph Lauren ~ Ralph Rocks

DKNY ~ Be Delicious

Vera Wang ~ Princess

Baby Phat ~ Goddess


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 8, 2007)

chanel chance

dior addict 2


----------



## msctp (Apr 9, 2007)

I want...

Euphoria blossom

Island(Michael Kors)

Ellen Tracy


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

Bijan


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

i smelled some coco chanel and it smelled awesome. i am seriously thinking about getting it.


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

Miracle by lancome

Beyond paradise by EL


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 15, 2007)

Philospohy- i want to try all of them...hopefully i like


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing! I'm completely happy with the fragrances I have now, which is very rare.

I could go for Dior Addict II, but I'm in no rush to run out and get it.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Apr 20, 2007)

Lancome Tresor and I'm looking for a new summer scent, too.


----------



## cimelleh (Apr 21, 2007)

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Danielle<3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lacoste Touch of Spring (it's limited edition and I want it so bad but I'm budgeted right now)

Ralph Lauren Rocks

Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture

Burberry Burberry London


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 24, 2007)

Chanel Chance

DOLCE AND GABANNA BLUE

Hilary Duff With Love

Victoria Secret Very Sexy

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl

Juicy Couture -----i shower myself with that whenever i see it on display.haha


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 24, 2007)

vera wang princess


----------



## melyxo (Apr 26, 2007)

Vera Wang Princess

Young, Sexy, Lovely by YSL

Tommy (love the boys one)

Cinema by YSL

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## cintamay (Apr 29, 2007)

Burberry Brit

Vera Wang

Vera Wang Princess

D&amp;G light blue

:smilehappyyes:


----------



## MindySue (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe Baby

Pink Sugar

Lovely (liquid satin)


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

Valentino's new perfume!!!


----------



## swissmiss1979 (Apr 29, 2007)

I absolutely fell in love with the smell of *Silver Rain by La Prairie* - I got a free spray from a perfume dept. when I was out shopping a few weeks ago.

It's gorgeous! But SO expensive :S


----------



## kokil (May 1, 2007)

clinique happy / j`adore from dior /still by j.lo.


----------



## chocobon (May 1, 2007)

Dior Miss Dior Cherie

Valentino Rock N Rose


----------



## Lyndebe (May 1, 2007)

I smelled Armani Code yesterday and can't get it out of my mind


----------



## butterflyblue (May 7, 2007)

Either Betsy Johnson or Flower Bomb


----------



## igor (May 7, 2007)

mmm...there are so many of you who mentioned Vera Vang`s Princess that I`m becoming curious in regard to this one. Can somebody tell me, pls, what does it smell like?

Ironically, my abs fav at the moment is also called a Princess (but by Marina de Bourbon ). I still have a half of the bottle left (but it`s only 30ml bottle) so I`m kind of, trying to use my other fragnances more often and saving this one for more special occasions or just when my mood is going down

Btw, I remember somebody was asking about some more of soft floral feminine smells -- this scent would, definitely be the one!


----------



## butterflyblue (May 9, 2007)

Princess is a "soft oriental" it is a sweeter smell and it really is wonderful.

The notes are below. You just get a sample and see if you like it.

Notes:

Water Lily, Lady Apple, Mandarin Meringue, Golden Apricot Skin, Ripe Pink Guava, Tahitian Flower, Wild Tuberose, Dark Chocolate, Pink Frosting Accord, Precious Amber, Forbidden Woods, Royal Musk Captive, Chiffon Vanilla.


----------



## igor (May 9, 2007)

Oh, thank you so much for all the info! Maybe I should really try get a sample


----------



## kourtnistar (May 10, 2007)

I'm needing a refill of Axis by Sense of Space, and I also want both Pure Poison and Pure Poison Elixir by Christian Dior. I love those!


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 10, 2007)

_My perfume wishlist &amp; what's yours?_

To find an old bottle of Ombre Bleu!!! (They stopped making it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

-Deb


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2007)

Anything from Marc Jacobs.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 13, 2007)

100ml Angel by Thierry Mugler (I need a refillable bottle)

L'eau D'Issey

YSL Pour L'homme


----------



## macface (May 13, 2007)

with love hilary duff

burberry london

paris hilton heiress

dolce gabanna light blue


----------



## Libbi (May 13, 2007)

Gucci- Envy Me &lt;3


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

I have 35 perfumes, and they are all getting old, its been hard to not buy new ones!

Once I finish off a few of my older ones, I will be buying 2 big delicious bottles of Dior - Pure Poison, and Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## CellyCell (May 17, 2007)

I just bought my Dolce &amp; Gabanna's Light Blue. Yum.

All I want now is 2 Victoria Secret perfumes. Forgot the names, but theyre *not *body sprays.


----------



## makeupcyn (May 26, 2007)

I need more Juicy! I'm almost out and broke haha


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

*Just about every single Make Me Smooth Scent I don't have. And "1000 Kisses Deep", by BNever. *


----------



## lisacoop1107 (May 26, 2007)

I want Michael Kors, Island. It smell is amazing, I love it!!


----------



## michelleyt (May 28, 2007)

Here are my wishlist:

Gucci Envy Me

Romance by Ralph Lauren

Ysatis By Givenchy

Very Irresistible By Givenchy

Glow By J.Lo

Michael Kors Island and Hawaii

PLeaseure


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

Clean Lather &amp; Cotton...they are amazing!!


----------



## lisacoop1107 (May 28, 2007)

I also want Channel 5, Allure, Burberry Britt, Kai


----------



## tarpley612 (May 30, 2007)

I have always used Youth Dew by Estee Lauder and they just came out with a new version of it. I kept saying how bad I wanted it so for Christmas my MIL got me a gift set of it and the Lauder set they do every year at the Holidays..it is AWESOME!!!

some others I really like:

Journey Mary Kay

Still J.Lo

Beautiful Estee Lauder

Lauren Ralph Lauren

Romance Ralph Lauren

Chanel #5 Chanel

I am an absolute perfume fanatic so I am always getting new ones. I think I have like 34 different ones right now, and I wear everyone of them. It just depends on the mood I'm in which one I pick up.


----------



## clgtz (Jun 5, 2007)

I want several

LOLITA LEMPICKA

GUERLAIN INSOLENCE

KENZO

CHANEL #5


----------



## magda1983 (Jun 9, 2007)

Be Delicious

Tommy Girl

Celine Dion


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 11, 2007)

Opium by Yves Saint Laurent (1977)

Mitsouko by Guerlain (1919)

Parfum SacrÃ© by Caron (1990)

Samsara by Guerlain(1989)


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2007)

BUMP!!

Just wondering everyone's current lemmings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Dec 5, 2007)

dkny - be delicious

moschino - i love love :santa:


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

GMTA! =)


----------



## igor (Dec 5, 2007)

My "wish list" is a very modest one:

I WANT SARA JESSICA PARKER-LOVELY!!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 6, 2007)

J'adore Dior

Gwen Stefani's perfume

Juciey Couture

Stella McCartney

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 6, 2007)

With the exception of amazing grace and gwen stefani's, these are all of my favorite perfumes. My sister just bought me the gwen stefani perfume for christmas but already took it back because she didn't like the scent. She knows what I like so she got me burberry brit instead.

My perfume lemming right now is the new lolita lempicka perfume. Everything else I wanted I bought myself for Christmas.


----------



## blonde bomb (Dec 9, 2007)

dior pure poison

britney spears curious

valentino rock n' rose

yves st. laurent opium


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dior pure poison is soooo great. It's in my top 3 of my fav. perfumes ever. My bf just bought me the 3.4 oz bottle for Christmas, along with Theirry Muglar's Alien.


----------



## sillygirl (Dec 11, 2007)

that new apple shaped one from dkny!!


----------



## chitty158 (Dec 12, 2007)

dkny and issey miyake and ralph by ralph lauren are my timeless classics!


----------



## cimelleh (Dec 13, 2007)

lanvin- eclat

dkny- be delicious


----------



## codliveroil (Dec 14, 2007)

Armani Armani Code Pour Femme!

Stella by Stella McCartney is nice too...I'm usually not much for florals though.

I would like a Lush Perfume in the Snowcake scent...they have made it in the past, but it is limited edition and only through Lush UK. And to be honest I need another bottle of perfume like a whole in my head!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 21, 2007)

Chanel Allure EDP

Prada Infusion D'Iris

Boucheron

CK Euphoria

Burberry Brit

Burberry Weekend

Hugo Boss XX


----------



## tarpley612 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sarah Jessica Parker's "Lovely" is exactly that...LOVELY...And I also found another one that I, surprizingly, really liked. It is Beckham. I just happened to see it in the store and when I picked it up it leaked a little. Turned out to be a great scent. Good thing because I would have been furious if it had smelled bad and I got it on me because of a faulty tester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

D&amp;G light blue

Chanel chance

Chanel allure

Issey Miyake (sp?)

Michael Kors


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

Vera Wang Princess

Chanel Chance

Chanel Madamoiselle

I love them all!!

oh, and Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely and Covet


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 12, 2008)

Thierry Mugler- angel and innocent

Dior- midnight poison

pink sugar

John Paul Gaultier- classique.


----------



## fiji (Jan 15, 2008)

philosophy falling in love and pure grace. I just quit smoking, so I need to smell like something other than smoke.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 15, 2008)

Burberry Brit Sheer... Just released, and it's apparently a Nordstrom Exclusive... Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind another Burberry Tender Touch LOL!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 15, 2008)

My latest want is burberry london. i've become a huge burberry perfume fan as of lately.

I also want Chanel's Coco Madomoiselle. I bough it for my mom for Christmas and I love it too.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jan 15, 2008)

Chanel Chance &amp; Dior J'adore


----------



## gracey_x (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually quite like Britney's Believe. I was about to grab a small sample pot today, but someone came from behind and took them all. It has a very fresh smeel, i like it.


----------



## HannahNYC (Jan 16, 2008)

I pretty much stick with the things I like but this year added a new one to my collection. Currently I wear:

Boucheron

Romance by Ralph Lauren

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf


----------



## Trixie24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well i just got one on my list... Dior Addict 2

Others I'd like

Gucci Envy Me

Armani Mania

DKNY Be Delicious (used to wear it )

Versace Bright Crystal

Ralph Lauren Cool

Ralph Lauren Rocks

Armani Emporio White


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 16, 2008)

I basically have all the ones I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Except that I need to run out and buy another bottle of the Juicy Couture perfume. Im almost done with the big bottle! I love this stuff!


----------



## makeuprachael (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm a total convert to Sarah Jessica Parkers Lovely...I bought a few bottles recently in Aruba so have a good stock. I also LOVE Poison and Kenzo Flowers!


----------



## bulbul (Jan 16, 2008)

Jadore by dior is my fav

Anna sui

Boss femme

Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## blackroses08 (Jan 16, 2008)

brittany spears fantasy!


----------



## ladygirl99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Vera Wang princess

Michael Kors

Pink Sugar

Trisha Mcenvoy


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 23, 2008)

Im lemming:

Burberry Brit

Burberry London

Christian Dior- Poison

Miracle - Lancome


----------



## freeezepopx (Jan 23, 2008)

hmm i want

curious by britney spears..

baby phat goddess but just a bigger perfume.

'love de toi'.

and maybe some paris hilton perfume..ooh and i like coco vanilla by alyssa ashlee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cali (Jan 23, 2008)

Versace Bright Crystal

Chanel Chance

Calvin Klein Euphoria Blossom


----------



## salsabeel (Jan 24, 2008)

lovely by Jessica Parker


----------



## ghaz-as (Jan 25, 2008)

My sister and I went out one night and tested out all the perfumes our noses could handle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently my taste is a bit eclectic... Anyway, the ones I recall liking very much are:

Armani Code

a Versace in a pink bottle, which unfortunately I can't remember the name of.

DKNY Be Delicious

I'll probably end up buying the Versace if I can find it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trixie24 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty sure it is Armani Mania that you are talking about. Unless it was the Armani Emporio City Glam...

Armani Mania:







Armani Emporio City Glam:


----------



## nuberianne (Jan 25, 2008)

tova and too many to name from Luckyscent.com


----------



## tristana (Jan 25, 2008)

When I will have a little more money, I'm going buy Palazzo of Fendi (I hop soon).

Since several years, I wear Castelbajac of Castelbajac (french stylist). It's my second skin.


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 27, 2008)

You like Fendi scents Tristana? One french perfume called Rien a-m-a-z-i-n-g.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I am a HUGE fragrance fan!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just ran out of

- Carolina (Carolina Herrera)

- Pink Sugar (Aquolina)

- Be Delicious (DKNY)

- Chance (Chanel)

I just bought

- Ryder (Hollister)

- Very Cool (Tommy Bahama)

My next one's will be

- Dior Miss Dior Cherie

- Chance (Chanel) ~ replacement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 27, 2008)

Why did you decide on Miss Dior Cherie cablegirl? I generally like Dior fragrance also.


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

It is so unique! I guess it seems like it has such a nice balance of sweet, vanilla (or something like it) and a fruity note? I usually like fresh, fruity and/or vanilla/sweet fragrances (as you can see in my post. lol) And I don't really know much about it, but I smelled it in a magazine a couple of times and remembered I liked it. Then in the last week I've sampled it three times at Sephora and Nordstrom and I keep going back to it.

What's your take on it?


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 27, 2008)

It is well-rounded and also it's a little more modern than most Dior fragrances which is cool. I like the Poison range too. Yum!


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

You know... I wore Poison when it first came out (in the 90's I think) and liked it. But I don't care for it much now. I am totally curious about the other Poison one's though~ especially reading since reading some of the members here have raving about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahaha! Probably will end up on my 'TO BUY' list!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## igor (Jan 29, 2008)

Gucci "Envy"


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

chanel sensuelle

JLO miami glow

RL HOT and Rocks


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

- CK Truth (my signature perfume, I've a picky nose, so this has been my fave since getting my first whiff of it 7 years ago, smells like a lush tropical forest on a rainy day)

- Ralph Lauren Romance

- Guerlain's Samsara

- Mariella Burani

- Chloe Narcisse (it's a sweet fragrance, but it's the only sweet fragrance that I can actually stand lol love it)

- Jesus Del Pozo's Halloween

I look for fragrances with an oakmoss note...not very easy to find on women's fragrances other than the above apart from Samsara (which has sandalwood notes and I love sandalwood). I've been broke lately and I'm running out of my Truth perfume, been using using mostly Body Shop scents these days (love sandalwood perfume oil, and the white musk line).


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't wait to get a job!! Once I have a couple paycheques under my belt and do all the boring stuff like pay off my credit card a bit (booring! lol) I'm gonna go shopping.. and one of the places I wanna hit is the Perfume Gallery!! I waant:

-Vera Wang Flower Princess - I haven't smelled it yet but I have the original Princess and I LOVE it, so if this is to my liking I wanna get it!

-Hard Candy Fragrance - smells sooo good! Actually reminded me a lot of Aquolina Pink Sugar, which I also love, but with a bit more depth and mystery to it... almost like a slightly sexier version of it... I sort of want both but to my nose they were similar enough that I would just want one of them, and Hard Candy it is!


----------

